
Skipping breakfast may help you lose weight, what hunter gatherers can teach us - antouank
https://theconversation.com/skipping-breakfast-may-help-you-lose-weight-what-hunter-gatherers-can-teach-us-109840
======
xfitm3
I drink a low calorie green shake in the morning. It’s water, kale, spinach,
and a bit of ginger. Sometimes I’ll add a banana.

I drink it for a cognitive boost but it can also help me reduce my caloric
intake for the day. I find that cognitive performance declines after my next
meal, but maybe that’s something specific to me.

I will engage in intermittent fasting every so often and drinking tons of
water helps satisfy my hunger. I don’t recall my stomach growling when it’s
full of liquid either.

------
neuralRiot
Probably what hunter gatherers teach us is not to skip breakfast but not to
rely on heavily processed carbs and sugars for our nutrition, i take a protein
shake and ezekiel bread with PB every morning and have no weight problems at
all.

------
happppy
And stomach growls all the time till lunch time in office, embarrassing.

~~~
sucrose
When you feel like it's about to growl, just push out your stomach (like
you're trying to look fat) really hard, it's not noticeable and cancels or
lessens the sound of the growl. Learned that in high school.

~~~
happppy
I press using one hand and massage. It helps. A lot.

